

Follow & Tweet Widget - Another jQuery Plugin - mikemore
http://www.moretechtips.net/2010/06/follow-tweet-widget-another-jquery.html

======
mikemore
This plugin display avatars of people who have recently followed your twitter
account and tweeted your link. It would be useful when you have a new project
launch and you need to encourage people to follow & tweet it by showing their
Twitter avatars!

